# Pages - How to reorder pages



## dee227 (Dec 16, 2007)

Does anyone know how to reorder pages in Pages. I have the thumbnail view up and thought that I could just click and drag them but there is a yellow box around the outside of all three pages in the document. It won't let me!! Any idea? Thanks


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

You have accidentally selected all three pages, therefore of course you can't move them. De-select the thumbnails, and you will be able to drag them around to your heart's desire as you expected.


----------



## dee227 (Dec 16, 2007)

That’s just it... it won’t let me. I’ve tried "right clicking" and using options there and of course clicking elsewhere. It'll let me deselect the 3 but when I then try to select just one the three come as a package... argh!! LOL. Any help would be great.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Hmm it sounds like those three pages are part of a section. Depending on the layout of your document, you may have pages that are grouped together. Try inserting breaks in between those pages, then use the drag-drop method explained above.

If you are using a template, which one are you using?


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

AppleAuthority said:


> Try inserting breaks in between those pages, then use the drag-drop method explained above.


Exactly as AA prescribed. You can re-order the pages via the thumbnails only if you insert a Section break between each page. Page breaks won't work as it will treat the series of pages as a single section. 

Another quick solution is to convert your document to a PDF, then open it in Preview. Enable the sidebar and drag the pages into the order you want.


----------

